
Show HN: Command line todo app / shell with tab completion (Linux / Mac OS) - abhijat
https://github.com/abhijat/ya2d2
======
abhijat
This is a small todo management application to be used from the shell written
in rust.

It is a small shell which has a persistent db which stores tasks with their
md5 sum as the key, as well as some shell features like tab completion of
commands and task ids.

Any suggestions or feature requests are most welcome.

